# Pics of my GF Decoying



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of my GF decoying her first dog (other than her own) from today. She did good. She had a lot of fun. She's realizing how much goes into it all. She said definitely not as easy as it looks. Anyways, here are the pictures. Please excuse her... "thinking" face haha.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

What exactly is Decoying?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

GSDLover2000 said:


> What exactly is Decoying?


Don't the pictures make that obvious? 

I'd let mike dogs bite her anytime


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

hunterisgreat said:


> Don't the pictures make that obvious?
> 
> I'd let mike dogs bite her anytime


Not to a KID who probably hasn't heard of the sports.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice pics btw OP! Your girl is a bad a! -from another girl who wishes she could decoy. However being only 4'10 I think the dogs would take me out lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

She's brave. I'm a wimp. No way would I want the force of one of those dogs coming at me! lol Nice pics


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Good for her! Decoy work is tough, especially for women who don't usually have the same upper body strength men do. Awesome job!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Upper body strength may be a bit of an issue. She had a hard time keeping the dog in the pocket on her drives. I think it's more of a technique issue. As long as she wants to learn, then I can find a technique to work for her.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> Thanks everyone. Upper body strength may be a bit of an issue. She had a hard time keeping the dog in the pocket on her drives. I think it's more of a technique issue. As long as she wants to learn, then I can find a technique to work for her.


Make her go take jujitsu. I'm only 135lbs. Jujitsu is a big part of why I can do alright with helperwork


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Neat pics. What the heck is up with the hippo in the background??


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Your GF is too cool for school! That's so awesome that you are with someone who shares your passion for the sport  Y'll are one fierce couple!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Make her go take jujitsu. I'm only 135lbs. Jujitsu is a big part of why I can do alright with helperwork


Not a bad idea. I know she can get it. I know I was awkward as all heck when I first started and everything felt weird. Once she gets comfortable and stops thinking and just acts she will get it. 



wildo said:


> Neat pics. What the heck is up with the hippo in the background??


Haha it's a dinosaur. I don't remember the story behind it sorry. Now it just keeps the sheep company.


----------



## jlbjab08 (Aug 1, 2012)

Pretty awesome!! My trainer has asked me to do decoy work. I can never tell if he's serious or not lol


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

JackandMattie said:


> Your GF is too cool for school! That's so awesome that you are with someone who shares your passion for the sport  Y'll are one fierce couple!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Thanks! I love her to death. I'm really happy she loves the dog stuff. I think that's all the time we spend together these days haha. Crazy work schedules.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

that's awesome!! I'd love to try it just once but I'm not sure I could stand there and take a dog launching at me and not fall on my butt!!! There's be no spin for me. i'd just drop lol


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> that's awesome!! I'd love to try it just once but I'm not sure I could stand there and take a dog launching at me and not fall on my butt!!! There's be no spin for me. i'd just drop lol


 
Haha, my GF actually had a lot of fun. She's not out to be the best decoy/helper in the world, just wants to have fun and give the dogs another picture other than men. I have a feeling once I put her in a bite suit she won't like it as much. Bite suits hurt haha.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mycobraracr said:


> Haha, my GF actually had a lot of fun. She's not out to be the best decoy/helper in the world, just wants to have fun and give the dogs another picture other than men. I have a feeling once I put her in a bite suit she won't like it as much. Bite suits hurt haha.


 
I can take the ouch factor but a dog launching at me, I'd just straight up hit the ground haha. Not out of fear but the dog hitting me would knock me over and I'm a pretty solidly built female. Thick boned, relatively strong (though I look more fluffy and well padded than anything right now). Gimme some time to get back in great shape and toned and then I'll see if I can try out decoy work somewhere, even just for the pictures. I don't know if I could do it consistently but could be fun!!!


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

hunterisgreat said:


> Don't the pictures make that obvious?
> 
> I'd let mike dogs bite her anytime


No... it doesn't... In the pics I see a GSD biting something on a girls hand... Yah that is "VERY" self explanatory.... Like really dude??


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Capone22 said:


> Not to a KID who probably hasn't heard of the sports.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You totally get me... Haha


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDLover2000 said:


> No... it doesn't... In the pics I see a GSD biting something on a girls hand... Yah that is "VERY" self explanatory.... Like really dude??


 
Decoy is easy enough to understand. The decoy is the person in the bite suit and/or wearing the bite sleeve the dog bites when training for schutzhund/IPO/protection/military/patrol/police work. Decoys are basically assistant trainers or targets for the dog to hone in on for training. Think of it similar to hunting. Hunters occasionally use decoys to lure in ducks or a deer. The decoy is a lure basically.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

So it is like the training police dogs, etc. go through. Oh yeah that makes sense. I mean sure it is easy to understand, but I saw a dog biting a woman with something on her arm. I just didn't understand.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Great photos! Looks like she's having fun. If I were oh, 20 years younger, I think I'd be an awesome decoy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDLover2000 said:


> So it is like the training police dogs, etc. go through. Oh yeah that makes sense. I mean sure it is easy to understand, but I saw a dog biting a woman with something on her arm. I just didn't understand.


 
basically. The dog is biting what's called a Sleeve. Someone more experienced in the sport and knowledgeable can explain far better than I. I'm currently only an admirer that wishes there was a club closer to train my dog. I always love watching the dogs work though!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I would love to do what she's doing! Even if that was the only thing I could do with GSDs and other working dogs until I got my GSD, that would be awesome. 

My problem is that my left arm/hand is good for NOTHING but a paper weight pretty much, so I think a dog would have no problem just yanking it off. LOL


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

That's not True Haus' training grounds is it by any chance? Sure looks like it! 

But that's awesome  I've been wanting to give it a shot myself, but I'm afraid I don't have the stamina for the job, not yet anyhow.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I also just remembered that I injured my left shoulder a few years back failing a Matrix move under the garage, so I think decoying would be out of the question for me, since it's (usually) fine and doesn't bother me so long as I don't agitate it. Dang it. 

Keep us updated with more pics! Your gf rocks!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Cschmidt88 said:


> That's not True Haus' training grounds is it by any chance? Sure looks like it!
> 
> But that's awesome  I've been wanting to give it a shot myself, but I'm afraid I don't have the stamina for the job, not yet anyhow.


Lol how many club fields have roaming tailed hippos?


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> Lol how many club fields have roaming tailed hippos?


I don't specifically remember the Dino to be honest.... I was more focused on the dogs.  It's been a while since I've been out there.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

She has to build up upper body and legs, but no reason she can't be successful if she has commitment and obsession to do this. Also go to seminars, most top trainers were excellent helpers in past life.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Cschmidt88 said:


> That's not True Haus' training grounds is it by any chance? Sure looks like it!


 
Yes it is.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> She has to build up upper body and legs, but no reason she can't be successful if she has commitment and obsession to do this. Also go to seminars, most top trainers were excellent helpers in past life.


 
Thanks Cliff. Yes she does need to build herself up a bit. She can be a determined pain in my.... I mean, when she puts her mind to something, then there is no stopping her. We will see after she plays with a few more dogs and see how far she wants to go with it. She had a lot of fun but terrified of messing up and hurting a dog. That's good, she should be but she also has to know that for a long while we won't put her in a situation where a serious injury could happen. So for now we will work on footwork and the mechanics of it all then go on from there. It has been a while since I have been to a seminar as well. Maybe it's time for a family outing.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Love the pics, hope she enjoys it and sticks with it!! :thumbup:



.....dang I wish I had discovered this sport at a younger age.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> .....dang I wish I had discovered this sport at a younger age.


Me too!! I knew about Schutzhund when I was a teenager, but had no idea how to find a club or get involved in the sport--I don't think there were any clubs within reasonable driving range at that time--we're talking the 1980s here. I would have LOVED to learn how to decoy. For a girl, I am built pretty sturdily and in my 20's I was in really good shape. Nowadays I'd probably be pretty good at starting puppies but with my neck and back problems, I don't think I could get hit by seasoned adult dogs over and over (especially in this heat). Hats off to anyone who does!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Your so lucky to have someone else in your life to enjoy the sport with. I have been trying to get my wife and kids interested for a couple of years but they want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

That is super awesome, thanks for posting these pics!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

robk said:


> Your so lucky to have someone else in your life to enjoy the sport with. I have been trying to get my wife and kids interested for a couple of years but they want nothing to do with it.


 
Thanks! Believe me I know how lucky I am. She's amazing. She didn't really have a big interest in it at first. She came out to training with me almost every training day but didn't want to get involved herself. Then one day I got her to handle one of our old TD's dogs. That got her a little more interested. So she started playing with our pet pit bull. Very sweet dog but definitely not cut out for sport. So when I got Heidi (for me) she wanted her. I told her we could give it a shot but honestly I didn't think she would step up like she did to handle Heidi. Well she sure proved me wrong. She's now a better handler than me. Then after her first trial (which she came in second and was named top female handler) it was game on for her. She always wants to train and compete.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

She is my HERO. So very, very, very cool!


----------

